# So I pepper spread my friend



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

*........*

.........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, he ain't too bright but he is definitely fun to watch!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Please ..... DO NOT post the other video of this guy getting* pepper spread*!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Please ..... DO NOT post the other video of this guy getting* pepper spread*!


Pepper spread? Pepper spread up or down?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LMAO , What a joke . :vs_lol:


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK we get it I miss spelled a word, the world is not coming to a end.......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

wesley762 said:


> OK we get it I miss spelled a word, the world is not coming to a end.......


Of course the world's not coming to an end ...... but that was pretty darn funny!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> OK we get it I miss spelled a word, the world is not coming to a end.......


You aught to know us by now! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Me and Mrs Slippy put up a bunch of jars of Pepper Jelly earlier this year. Its one of the best Pepper Spreads I've had.

View attachment 29873


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> You aught to know us by now! :vs_laugh:


I think you meant to write "ought" instead of "aught".

ought1
verb

1Used to indicate duty or correctness, typically when criticizing someone's actions:
'they ought to respect the law'
'thanks for your letter which I ought to have answered sooner'

1.1 Used to indicate a desirable or expected state:
'he ought to be able to take the initiative'

1.2 Used to give or ask for advice:
'you ought to go'
'what ought I to do?'

2Used to indicate something that is probable:
'five minutes ought to be enough time'


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think you meant to write "ought" instead of "aught".
> 
> ought1
> verb
> ...


Second time the Grammar NaZi has been whipped


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> .........


OK, Wes, two things...

One, you are being a bad sport.

Two, never, EVER, edit a post one people have responded to it. This is not just a PF policy; it is common etiquette on all boards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Come on; put it back up! Be a sport! I will even fix your title!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can you just delete the tread, sorry just not in the mood. call me a bad sport if you need.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Can you just delete the tread, sorry just not in the mood. call me a bad sport if you need.


Apparently you missed what we did to Denton yesterday. He took it in stride. Ya gotta have a sense of humor. No harm was meant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Apparently you missed what we did to Denton yesterday. He took it in stride. Ya gotta have a sense of humor. No harm was meant.


Some men wear a kilt, some boys wear a skirt.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

wesley762 said:


> Can you just delete the tread, sorry just not in the mood. call me a bad sport if you need.


 @wesley
Have you ever picked on some one in your life time that was a easy target ? It's all done in fun . So be a man , suck it up , get over it , put it in the past .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> @wesley
> Have you ever picked on some one in your life time that was a easy target ? It's all done in fun . So be a man , suck it up , get over it , put it in the past .


Yeah, we will all have our moment. Mine will come sooner or later and I'm ok with it. I can dish it out and take it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Someone needs to have a diaper changed and a big glass of man the f--k up

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I think you meant to write "ought" instead of "aught".
> 
> ought1
> verb
> ...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Being from Canada people from all over make fun us all the time. Eh? Back bacon? Celine Dion? William Shatner?? Come we make if fun us too! 

You gotta be able to laugh at yourself in this life.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Some men wear a kilt, some boys wear a skirt.


Great song. Give me a shot of whiskey and one of @A Watchman 's hippie chicks!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Some men wear a kilt, some boys wear a skirt.


Great song. Give me a shot of whiskey and one of @A Watchman 's hippie chicks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay Prepared One, I was gonna mail ya a used hippie check ..... but since ya posted twice I am gonna load one up and drop her off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Prepared One, I was gonna mail ya a used hippie check ..... but since ya posted twice I am gonna load one up and drop her off.


Hippie check? What; the check is made out of hemp?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Prepared One, I was gonna mail ya a used hippie check ..... but since ya posted twice I am gonna load one up and drop her off.


Not sure how I posted twice but since I did you can send me two hippie chicks. Nothing better then a hippie chick in tight jeans and a halter top, except maybe two hippie chicks in tight jeans and halter tops. I miss the 60's and early 70's


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hippie check? What; the check is made out of hemp?


Let's see ...... should I own this or make a play about just seeing if they were paying attention?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You should be like the OP and sob uncontrollably into a Lean Cuisine and redact your post

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You should be like the OP and sob uncontrollably into a Lean Cuisine and redact your post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


We could also put him in a safe room with Playdough and crayons.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> We could also put him in a safe room with Playdough and crayons.


If he is a Marine that would be a food source!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> If he is a Marine that would be a food source!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well looks like the original post got deleted before I could detect what it is all the yammering it about. Could somebody give a brief synopsis? Thanks.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Someone busted on someone about spelling and someone got butthurt. 


James 1:22


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well with the title to the thread doesn't sound like whom ever is to smart in the first place and likely juvenile.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

This sucks. The op promised pepper spread but only delivered salty attitude. Show the damn video please


----------

